# Two tellys one 360??



## R32-Simon (May 27, 2009)

Rented left 4 dead at the weekend. Oh my god what a game. On more than one occasion me and my mate jumped LOL. Granted his fiancé playing lady gaga and punk at full volume didn't help but none the less a good time was had. 

Anywho back to my question. We played on his 41" screen which was ace but just wondered if we could split it onto two tv's. I know you can have to xboxs and two tv's. 

Cheers


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

I've always thought this woudl be an great sellign point, to be able to play multiplayer stuff on two monitors/tellys rather than split screen!

but i dont thin it is possible :-(

if PS4 had say 4 HDMI outs so you coudl do tru 4 player with one console on somethign like cod4 it would be awesome!


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

As OP says (to xboxs and two tv's) 

You need two copies of the game as well if it has system link playability.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Thought you would be able to get a split lead, hook the jacks from the xbox and run to both tv's, not sure it will work but worth a try.


----------



## Awol (Jun 29, 2007)

the tv's would be mirrors then though, what i meant was so you coul shave normal full screen 2 or more player. cant imagine it woudl be thta hard but guess games woudl have to be programmed for split screen and multiple screens


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-forza-motorsport/50683

triple screen 1 game 1 box :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

buckas said:


> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-09-forza-motorsport/50683
> 
> triple screen 1 game 1 box :thumb:


Nope, sorry @2:15 "if youve got 3 xboxes and 3 copies of the game, over our system link setup you can actually play triple screen"


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

lol, doh - can you tell i didn't watch the whole vid :lol:


----------



## danj_1982 (Sep 16, 2007)

Problem would be with a plit, that the console would be doing more work to process 2 full screen images instead of splitting in to a half screen each.........

Only way I have ever been aware of is 2 consoles and 2 TV's...........


----------

